# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Stoppen implanon

## krissie

hey,

Ik heb 23 juli mijn implanon laten verwijderen en nog niet ongesteld.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring met het verwijderen van Implanon en de tijd die het duurt voor je weer ongesteld wordt?

Met vriendelijke groet 
Kris

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kris,

Net zoals met de andere anticonceptiemiddelen heeft ook de Implanon een bepaalde tijd voordat je menstruatie weer regelmatig wordt. Dat ligt een beetje persoonsgebonden, bij de ene is het binnen een maandje weer normaal, en bij anderen kan het wel een jaar duren. Helaas zou je dus gewoon moeten afwachten totdat je menstruatie weer op gang komt. Dat is helaas niet te voorspellen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kris,

Als je je er niet prettig bij voelt om te wachten tot je weer ongesteld wordt kun je hiermee ook naar je huisarts of gynaecoloog gaan, misschien dat zij antwoord weten op jou vraag. Wat ik wel weet is dat de huisarts je een medicijn kan voorschrijven om de ongesteldheid weer op gang te brengen, maar ik weet niet of dat ook mag/kan na het gebruik van implanon, maar dat weet je huisarts wel.
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

